# ASrock GE PRO-HT piepst 3 mal lang



## penniwise (30. Dezember 2003)

Hi

ein kumpel von mir hört beim einschalten 3 maliges piepsen.
ich hab schon im netz nach einer beschreibung gesucht aber finde
nichts anhand ich erkennen könnte was das piepsen bedeutet.

THX 4 HELP


----------



## Sinac (30. Dezember 2003)

Startet das System denn oder garnichts?


----------



## penniwise (30. Dezember 2003)

nein es startet gar nichts, alles ist angeschlossen und wenn wir die kiste starten dann piepst das board immer 3 mal lang, kein bild kein gar nix.

wir haben eigentlich schon alles durchprobiert, speicher, prozessor usw.

ich weiß das es bei andern board so ne tabelle gibt wo drinsteht was das
piepsen spezielle bedeutet. bei ASrock hab ich es nicht gefunden.....


----------



## Sinac (30. Dezember 2003)

Graka mal getestet?


----------



## penniwise (30. Dezember 2003)

ja, alles..... deswegen versteh ichs nicht.

dachte auch schon an den prozi, aber bei einem andern läuft der ohne probleme.

bin echt ratlos.....


----------

